# Fanes 5.0 Lager/Knacken



## Albireo (14. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich sehr für das Fanes 5.0. Leider hört man aber immer wieder von sehr schnellem Lagerverschleiß und ständigem Knarzen/Knacken. Allerdings kann ein Forum aber auch schnell einen falschen Eindruck von der Problematik vermitteln, weil natürlich die meisten Leute nur was schreiben, wenn es ein Problem gibt, aber nur wenige, wenn alles super ist. Daher hier eine kleine Umfrage: Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit dem Hinterbau? Oder allgemein Knack-/Knarzgeräusche, die nicht einfach zu beheben waren? Nach welcher Laufleistung sind sie aufgetreten?
Bitte nur für das Fanes 5.0 abstimmen; hier wurden ja angeblich im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern einige Kleinigkeiten verbessert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Mai 2017)

Habe wenn ich grob überschlage wohl die 2000 km noch nicht voll, aber weit weg bin ich nicht. Lautlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewerrider (15. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre meine 5er jetzt genau 1 Jahr ca. 2-3 mal die Woche, ich habe die Lager am WE mal überprüft und so langsam laufen ein paar etwas rau, knacken tun sie noch nicht aber ein Wechsel wird dieses Jahr unvermeidlich sein denke ich.


----------



## silberwald (15. Mai 2017)

Die 2000 hab ich noch nicht voll, hatte aber schon ein nervendes Knacken "akustisch" in der Umlenkwippe. Es war dann aber die Steckachse. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber nach schöner Fettpackung war das Knacken weg. Lager mäßig hab ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Rekoob (25. Mai 2017)

Was auch ein Knacken verursachen kann, ist die Bremssattelaufnahme.
Wenn es beim einfedern knackt, einfach mal die silberne Inbusschraube an der Aufnahme lösen und nochmal probieren.

Hatte mir diesbezüglich an einer 4er Fanes mal nen Wolf gesucht. Bis es die einzigen Schrauben waren, die ich noch nicht geöffnet hatte.

Daraufhin den kompletten Halter aus dem Rahmen genommen und an den Kontaktstellen mit ordentlich Keramikpaste eingepinselt.

Schon war Ruhe.

P.s. Das Knacken war auf keinen Bereich des Rahmens zuzuordnen. Wir hatten mit 4 Leuten gelauscht und von Wippe, bis Dämpfer war alles dabei.


----------



## dAs_oLi (29. September 2017)

Bei meinem 'neuen' knackts überall.. Lager neu gefettet, vorher gut gereinigt. Gutes Fett rein.. Nützt alles nix.. So toll das Heck funktioniert, so schlecht ist es konstruiert.. Ich schiebe es auf die Grundspannung am Hinterbau. Ich hatte noch kein Bike wo so krass - vor allem seitliche Spannungen auf dem Hinterbau liegen.. Ich empfinde es als Konstruktionsfehler und ärgere mich aktuell es zwar günstig, aber allgemein gekauft zu haben.


----------



## dAs_oLi (30. September 2017)

Ich möchte hinzufügen (ich könnte ausrasten) es knackt in jedem Lager überall, die Lager laufen leicht - kein verschleiß und trotzdem, hinten der Horst Link usw. alles knackt. Ich hab das Ding für 2300 gekauft mit kaputter Kurbel, ich hab die Reverb geservict, geht alles soweit wieder. Neue Kurbel dran etc. jetzt kann ichs erst richtig testen und auf einmal hört sich das Ding an wie Dreck... Wills einer haben? Ich könnt ausrasten mit der scheiß Kiste..


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. Oktober 2017)

dAs_oLi schrieb:


> Ich möchte hinzufügen (ich könnte ausrasten) es knackt in jedem Lager überall, die Lager laufen leicht - kein verschleiß und trotzdem, hinten der Horst Link usw. alles knackt. Ich hab das Ding für 2300 gekauft mit kaputter Kurbel, ich hab die Reverb geservict, geht alles soweit wieder. Neue Kurbel dran etc. jetzt kann ichs erst richtig testen und auf einmal hört sich das Ding an wie Dreck... Wills einer haben? Ich könnt ausrasten mit der scheiß Kiste..



Hi Oli, 
das hört sich natürlich nicht sehr erfreulich an. Deinen Unmut kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich schließe aus Deinen Aussagen dass Du das Bike gebraucht gekauft hast? Bitte melde Dich doch einmal beim Jürgen unter [email protected] und schildere ihm Dein Problem und was Du bisher schon für Maßnahmen ergriffen hast. Er hat sicherlich noch die ein oder andere Idee dem entgegenzuwirken. Eventuell ist hier ein Defekt der Auslöser. 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## silberwald (15. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist jedes Knacken weg, seit ich die RS Maxle durch die Twin Works Schraubachse ersetzt hab. Anscheinend ist der Klemmmechanismus der RS (mit den beweglichen Teilen) dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Marcoberlin (2. Mai 2018)

hi mtb- gemeinde.
ich habe ein fanes 5.0 .
ansich ein geiles bike. leider knackt mein hinterbau wie die hölle. habe heute mal geforscht und festgestellt, dass im bereich der carbonwippe etwas "überspringt" . wenn ich den den rahmen festhalte und den hinter bau hochziehe, knackt es an der umlenkwippe und es "springt über?" was kann das sein??  rahmenbruch? wippe gerissen? ich finds nicht raus. vor allem das überspringen macht mir angst...kann wer helfen?? 

lg  marco aus berlin


----------



## Rekoob (3. Mai 2018)

Evtl die Dämpferlager ausgeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (3. Mai 2018)

Beim "Überspringen" könnte es sich um ein defektes Lager handeln, und die geben unter Last seltsame Geräusche von sich.  Wegen dem Knarzen allgemein, hast du schon mal deine Sattelstütze eingefettet? Eine trockene Sattelrohr/Sattelstützen-Verbindung kann knarzen wie verrückt.


----------



## Marcoberlin (3. Mai 2018)

guten tag quasarim. 
erstmal danke für die antwort. 
gute idee mit der sattelstütze. die macht tatsächlich geräusche. 
mir macht das überspringen bzw lagerspiel in der vertikalen viel viel mehr angst.
ich werd dann wohl den hintergau auseinander nehmen müssen und das lager wecheseln austauschen!? entstehen weitere schäden, wenn ich es erst nach der saison repariere? gruss


----------



## Marcoberlin (3. Mai 2018)

hallo rekoop. 
ich danke auch dir für die antwort. die hinweise veridchten sich in richtung lager :-(
hehe. mal sehen. es bleibt spannend.
schönen tag wünsche ich


----------



## hotntottn (4. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Mal ein Video von Jürgen gesehen bei dem er vorschlägt die Lager noch vor der Nutzung zusätzlich zu fetten.

Ist das eigentlich mittlerweile Geschichte oder wird das noch von Alutech so empfohlen?

Damit kann man dann ja eventuelle Kranzorgien vorbeugen.

Grüße


----------



## silberwald (4. Mai 2018)

das ist das Video in dem gesagt wird, dass die verbauten Lager eigentlich für hohe Drehzahlen sind und deswegen nur geringe Fettpackungen haben. Obwohl ich auch eine 5.0 hab, frag ich mich da schon warum diese Lager dann überhaupt verbaut werden oder nicht vor dem Zusammenbau vorher von Alutech nach gefettet werden. Und nicht erst durch den Endkunden der den Rahmen dann auseinander bauen muss.

Bei mir hat ja auch die "Wippe" geknarzt und geknackt als ob die gleich auseinander brechen würde. Im Endeffekt war es aber die RockShox Steckachse. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## hotntottn (4. Mai 2018)

Genau das Video meine ich.
Vielleicht kann Alutech dazu ja nochmal Stellung nehmen? Das Video ist ja nun auch schon 2-3 Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcoberlin (4. Mai 2018)

@silberwald 
meinst du die steckachse an der wippe? wenn ja, gegen welche hast du getauscht?
 gruss


----------



## silberwald (5. Mai 2018)

Ich meinte die vom Laufrad hinten.

Ich hatte auch immer den Eindruck das Knacksen muss von der Wippe herkommen. Das Geräusch war bei Fahren da, wenn ich im Stand die Federung komprimiert habe und auch beim Bewegen des Hinterbaus ohne Laufrad. Ich hab auch den Rahmen an der Umlenkung zerlegt und die Lager nachgefettet. Nach kurzer Zeit war das Geräusch aber immer wieder da.

Wenn das Knacken auftritt und man hat die RockShox Steckachse würde ich empfehlen mal die ohne den Hebelverschluß von Alutech (Twinworks) zu probieren. Ich hatte mir den Rahmen erst ohne Steckachse gekauft, weil ich noch eine Achse hatte. Klar sind das wieder 40 € (die, wenn es nicht daran lag, in den Sand gesetzt sind), aber bei mir ist das Geräusch jetzt dauerhaft weg.


----------



## Quasarmin (5. Mai 2018)

silberwald schrieb:


> das ist das Video in dem gesagt wird, dass die verbauten Lager eigentlich für hohe Drehzahlen sind und deswegen nur geringe Fettpackungen haben. Obwohl ich auch eine 5.0 hab, frag ich mich da schon warum diese Lager dann überhaupt verbaut werden oder nicht vor dem Zusammenbau vorher von Alutech nach gefettet werden. Und nicht erst durch den Endkunden der den Rahmen dann auseinander bauen muss.


Bist du sicher das bei deinem 5.0 noch die herkömmlichen Lager ohne zusätzliche Fettpackung drin sind?


----------



## silberwald (5. Mai 2018)

Sicher? Weis nicht. Hatte aber auch keinen Vergleich zu einem (vom Lagerhersteller aus) richtig gefetteten Lager. Wird ja aber nirgends was gegenteiliges geschrieben. So von wegen "in den aktuellen Modellen sind die Lager richtig gefettet oder richtig für diesen Rahmen"


----------



## hotntottn (5. Mai 2018)

Ja vielleicht gibt es eine offizielle Antwort dazu von Alutech hier?


----------



## Quasarmin (5. Mai 2018)

Jü hat mir vor ca. 2 Jahren in meine Fanes 3.0 die Hochlastlager (eine Kugel mehr) reingebaut und gefettet, er sagte damals das die das nur noch so machen. Die Fullys meiner Kumpel die andere Marken mit Kugellager fahren knarzen übrigens auch immer wieder. Ist halt ein Standardproblem weil die Lager immer nur wenige Grad verdreht werden. Andere bauen Gleitlager ein, die schlagen mit der Zeit aus. Irgendwann muss'te immer ran an die Gelenke.


----------



## cabron (6. Juni 2018)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Die Fullys meiner Kumpel die andere Marken mit Kugellager fahren knarzen übrigens auch immer wieder. Ist halt ein Standardproblem weil die Lager immer nur wenige Grad verdreht werden. Andere bauen Gleitlager ein, die schlagen mit der Zeit aus. Irgendwann muss'te immer ran an die Gelenke.



Naja... Ich hab ein Ghost ASX plus aus 2011, geschätzte 7-10 tkm und >200.000 Tiefenmeter. Bike wurde regelmäßig hart rangenommen inkl Park, und null Pflege außer Defekte beheben und upgrades. Anbauteile ist nix mehr Original, aber der Hinterbau schon.

Letzten Winter hab ich dann doch mal alle Rahmenlager getauscht. Waren etwas rau und vermeintlich schwergängig, aber noch kein Spiel oder knacken oder ähnliches. Performance nach Lagertausch unverändert. Die alten hätten nochmal paar Jahre gehalten 
(vielleicht sind aber auch einfach meine Ansprüche so niedrig...)


----------



## Trausner (20. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre das Fanes 5.0 nun etwa ein halbes Jahr und hatte bis jetzt noch kein Problem mit Geräuschen. Heute beim überprüfen der Schraubenverbindungen hat sich jedoch ein anderes Problem ergeben. Bei der Verbindung Wippe/Hinterbau hat sich in der Carbonwippe das Gewindeinsert gelöst und dreht durch. Wird wohl auch eine spannende Reparatur :/. Hatte das Problem zufällig schon jemand?


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2018)

Trausner schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Fanes 5.0 nun etwa ein halbes Jahr und hatte bis jetzt noch kein Problem mit Geräuschen. Heute beim überprüfen der Schraubenverbindungen hat sich jedoch ein anderes Problem ergeben. Bei der Verbindung Wippe/Hinterbau hat sich in der Carbonwippe das Gewindeinsert gelöst und dreht durch. Wird wohl auch eine spannende Reparatur :/. Hatte das Problem zufällig schon jemand?



Nimm uhu endfest (zwei komponentenkleber) und kleb es ein, hatte das bei meinem Allmountain an dem Insert für die hinterradachse. Nach einem kurzen Telefonat  mit dem Jü  war das seine Empfehlung


----------



## Trausner (21. Juni 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Bevor ich es einkleben kann muss ich aber die Schraube aufbringen, noch keinen Plan wie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reisbergjung (22. Juni 2018)

Trausner schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Bevor ich es einkleben kann muss ich aber die Schraube aufbringen, noch keinen Plan wie.


Also wenn du das Bike erst ein halbes Jahr hast und das Insert jetzt schon den Geist aufgibt würd ich ja ne neue Wippe auf Garantie verlangen und nicht jetzt schon des rumkleben anfangen. Hast du die Schrauben öfter mal gelöst und wieder angezogen oder hat sich des Insert einfach von selbst gelöst?


----------



## Trausner (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe das Bike selber gebraucht gekauft (ist nun 1 Jahr alt). Habe die Schrauben noch nie geöffnet oder auch kontrolliert, aber kann natürlich nicht sagen was der Vorbesitzer gemacht hat. Könnte leicht sein das ich es so gekauft habe.


----------



## silberwald (8. Juli 2018)

Hab eine neue Ursache für undefinierbares Knacken gefunden. Wenn jemand eine e13 dropper post trs+ fährt und sonst nichts Geräusche macht, wird es die sein.


----------



## ORei (19. Dezember 2018)

Trausner schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Fanes 5.0 nun etwa ein halbes Jahr und hatte bis jetzt noch kein Problem mit Geräuschen. Heute beim überprüfen der Schraubenverbindungen hat sich jedoch ein anderes Problem ergeben. Bei der Verbindung Wippe/Hinterbau hat sich in der Carbonwippe das Gewindeinsert gelöst und dreht durch. Wird wohl auch eine spannende Reparatur :/. Hatte das Problem zufällig schon jemand?



Problem gelöst?


----------

